

Tiny, Cheap, Foolproof: Seeking New Component to Counter Counterfeit Electronics - conductor
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2014/02/24.aspx

======
sharemywin
I finally got to see someone ask for Godel's incompleteness theorem in the
wild. I've heard about it but never saw it before.

